# Aquarium Lighting for an Axolotl Planted Tank



## lepoisson (Jun 17, 2017)

Hi! 

I'm setting up a 20g long for my 4 month axolotl. I want it to be a planted tank but I know about axolotls sensitivity to light. So I was thinking of only having low light plants but I'm wondering just what sort of Watts, Kelvin, and period of light is okay for an axolotl in a 20g long. He will have hiding spots for when the light is on but I don't want to stress him too much. 

I'm pretty new to planted tanks but in the past I have used T8s and they worked great but I'm also curious about LED lights. I'm ust nervous about using these with an axolotl in the tank. Any advice or direction would be great!

Thank you


----------

